# What prop do I need



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

I currently have a Gheenoe LT15 with a Suzuki 15hp 4 stroke with the stock 3 blade aluminum prop. At present I can only manage about 21 mph with my, the wife, 5 year old daughter and fishing gear. I would like to see if I could get a little more top end out of it. Also I'm not sure if I should go with a 3 or 4 blade SS or one of the composite props. Also would adding a wing type on the motor help at all as I seem to always have a water shooting up both side transom.

Also any info on were to purchase a good prop would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Everyone will say get a tach which is true ...

My 4 Stroke Yamaha ran well with a 9.25 x 10.5
With a loaded boat 9.25 x 11 Solo 

If you want to tweek the most out of it a Jack Plate IS a good Start ...

I will Have Some "perma Trims" soon... after I get them I will Test One ....

Dave


----------

